# HEW-Cyclassics



## Rabbit (3. August 2002)

Alles Gute und viel Glück "unseren" Teilnehmern bei den Cyclassics, als da wären:

Beppo
Doris
meise
...?

Haut rein


----------



## meise (3. August 2002)

Danke, danke! Habe gerade meine Pasta-Party beendet. Das Bike sieht schon ein wenig komisch mit den Rennschlicks aus; aber wenns hilft...;-)

Also, drückt uns die Daumen!

Gruß
Meise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (3. August 2002)

lol... ich glaub es gibt keine Veranstaltung in D bei der das Risiko verletzt zu werden größer ist...


----------



## RobBj123 (3. August 2002)

Achja, und "unseren" Teilnehmnern trotzdem Viel Glück!


----------



## Beppo (4. August 2002)

Moin Moin,
danke für die Wünsche.
Die Liste "unserer" Teilnehmer muß noch um 
-Lupus
-offline Stefan
erweitert werden.

Es gab tatsächlich einige heftige Stürtze, bei denen nicht nur Ellenbogen, Knie und Wangen blutig gerieben wurden. Mit Pflastern kam man teilweise nicht sehr weit. 
Von hier die besten Genesungswünsche an die verunglückten Biker....


Aber trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht. Auch bei Regen. Die Biker auf ihren Rennrädern mußten schon weit vor den Kurven runterankern, wo die Mountainbiker noch kräftig radeln konnten.
Auch an der einzigen Steigung war es lustig, wie einige auf Ihren Rennrädern hin und her rutschen, um Kraft auf die Pedale zu bekommen...
Und in Regen wollte auch keiner in meinem Windschatten fahren.
Hatte ich doch die ohnehin schon abgerubbelten 2.1" Conti´s draufgelassen. 

Ich bin die 55Km-Stecke gefahren, in 1.35h und damit in der Klasse 55Msen1 den Platz 443 belegt. Ich bin fast zufrieden.

@Doris: Doppelundoberrespektmitlobüberschüttundaufdieschulterklopffürhundertfünfzehnkilometerradlenundnichteinmalpipimachenundwenigsteaksodersoetwasessenkönnen!

@Meise: hat Dein Knie gehalten? Wie bist Du durchgekommen? 
Laß´mal von Dir hören.

Sodenn, bis dann,
Beppo


----------



## meise (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *
> @Meise: hat Dein Knie gehalten? Wie bist Du durchgekommen?
> Laß´mal von Dir hören.
> *



Habe für die 55km leider 3min. mehr gebraucht - das ist in der 'alten Säcke-Klasse' der 274ste und in der Gesamtwertung für den 1461ste Platz. Die genauen Angaben gibt es ja schon seit heute nachmittag im Internet.

Das Knie hat supie gehalten trotz des Dauerregens ab dem 30sten Kilometer. Wusste garnicht, dass soviel Wasser in ein Paar Schuhe passen...

Die Stürze waren wirklich heftig. Hinter mir ist eine Frau gegen einen Mast gefahren. Frag' mich nicht, wie die das hingekriegt hat. Habe den Eindruck, dass besonders im Anfängerfeld viele Stürze passierten. Da waren aber auch teilweise abenteurliche Biker und Bikes unterwegs.

Trotz allem hat mir die Sache riesig gefallen. Allein schon der Zieleinlauf war die Teilnahme wert. Ich denke, ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Wenns gut läuft, dann aber die 119km...;-)

BTW: Andreas ist die 119km in 3 Stunden 15min. gefahren.

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Rabbit (4. August 2002)

Meinen Allerherzlichsten! 

Besonderst erfreulich, daß "Ihr" wenigstens alle unbeschadet geblieben seid (zumindest, was körperliche Verletzungen durch Gewalteinwirkung - e.g. Unfall - angeht  ).

Dann wünsche ich euch für das nächste Mal schon einmal viel Spaß, ich fahre lieber wieder nach Tirol  

Hoffe, wir sehen uns demnächst mal wieder, ob nun auf dem Rad oder zum SfdW  !


----------



## michael59 (4. August 2002)

meinen glückwunsch an alle teilnehmer, ich habe heute abend in ndr erst mitbekommen, das es in hamburg ein jedermannrennen gab, war bestimmt ein tolles erlebnis


michael


----------



## meise (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *@Doris: Doppelundoberrespektmitlobüberschüttundaufdieschulterklopffürhundertfünfzehnkilometerradlenundnichteinmalpipimachenundwenigsteaksodersoetwasessenkönnen!
> *



Das ist ja noch untertrieben; es waren doch 119km!?

Ist Doris unter einem Künstlernamen gestartet? Habe sie nicht in der Ergebnisliste gefunden...

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Hellfish (4. August 2002)

Ich habe mich leider etwas zu spät angemeldet (Mitte Mai) und habe keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen.  
Aber Gückwunsch an alle, die mitgefahren und angekommen sind! 
Allen Verletzten wünsche ich eine gute Besserung!


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (4. August 2002)

Hallo Meise,

habe keinen Künstlernamen. 

Die haben mich nicht registriert. 

 

So eine *******. Ich hatte ohnehin nicht die rechte Lust auf Straße, fahre lieber Mountainbike. 

Bin lt. meinem Tacho: 3.49 Std mit 31,5 Umdrehung gefahren.
Wäre bei Platz 247 gelandet und in meiner Altersklasse bestimmt noch weiter vorn.......

Naja, gott sei Dank sind alle Knochen dran. 
Ich habe auch einige fiese Stürze sehen dürfen.

Gruss Dodo (Doris)

PD: Stefan offline hat Platz 130 zu verbuchen
       Lupus hat Platz 222 (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meise (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steenfatt _
> *Ich hatte ohnehin nicht die rechte Lust auf Straße, fahre lieber Mountainbike. *



...und das richtig gut, wie ich gehört habe! Hoffe, dass wir uns demnächst mal persönlich kennenlernen...



> *
> Bin lt. meinem Tacho: 3.49 Std mit 31,5 Umdrehung gefahren.
> Wäre bei Platz 247 gelandet und in meiner Altersklasse bestimmt noch weiter vorn.......
> *



Eine Superleistung - und wenn ich sehe, dass einige Frauen Durchschnitte von weit über 40km/h fahren, wird mir immer ganz schwindlig. Wäre froh, die Strecke erstmal nur zu überstehen...

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Alan (5. August 2002)

Ihr seid also schön in und um Hamburg spazierengefahren... Alle turnen in der City rum und niemand kommt mich besuchen.... Überlege ja, ob ich nicht ernsthaft beleidigt sein soll. Da steht man schon ab Freitagmittag auf dem Rathausmarkt und keine Sau kommt vorbei. 
Dafür habe ich es gesehen! Eine Dame schob am Freitagnachmittag ein Cannondale vorbei, ein Bad Boy Ultra mit roter Bereifung, Unmengen von Race Face und Tune-Teilen erleuchteten den Platz. Ob das wohl die Mira gewesen sein mag? Werden wir es je erfahren? Unendliche Weiten... Jedenfalls hat sie unseren Stand nur mit einem müden Lächeln bedacht. Pah....

Allen HEWlern eine gute Erholung - meine nach drei Tagen Messe platten Füße sind auf dem Wege der Genesung. 

Saludos

Det


----------

